

Predicting Customers' (Unedited) Behavior - pjo
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2012/09/predicting_customers_unedited_behavior.html

======
ljensen
In terms of predicting customers' behavior, this concept of holding a human
context to Big Data is best illustrated with the story earlier this year in
which Target predicted that a teenage girl was pregnant:

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2012/02/16/how-
targe...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2012/02/16/how-target-
figured-out-a-teen-girl-was-pregnant-before-her-father-did/)

In terms of predicting financial meltdowns, I'm interested in seeing how MIT
thinks their data will change human behavior. For the most part, people know
when financial bubbles are not sustainable; they just choose not to act.

